# leipomotuote, jossa on seesaminsiemeniä



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for a correct Finnish translation for "Bakery product with sesame seeds". Can anybody tell me if "Leipomotuote, jossa on seesaminsiemeniä"  is correct, and if not, make an alternativ suggestion?
Its the legal denomination for a food product and willbe printed on the food label.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I've never heard of the plant but your version looks okay to me. It's certainly grammatical.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Thanks foru your reply.
When you say "plant" what do you refer to?
The sesame seeds?

Thanks again.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Moosmutzie said:


> Thanks foru your reply.
> When you say "plant" what do you refer to?
> The sesame seeds?
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm not quite sure what I was referring to! I'm just a city-dweller and wasn't completely sure about the existence and/or correctness of the Finnish word _seesami_. Anyway, I have googled _seesaminsiemen_, and it is the official correct word. You can count on that!


----------



## Moosmutzie

!

Ok, thanks very much and have a nice day!


----------

